# For the fruit tree problems



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

Now if you have a fruit tree the fruit falling can be a problem but I have a great fruit saver.
What you need:
-stakes about 1/5 foot or 2 feet long
-tarp 
Measure a centimeter and take your stakes and make a circle around the tree with them.
Then about 3 to 4 feet out place more.
Next take your tarp and stick it through the stakes and make sure it's is strong and in place.
When the fruit falls its will land on the tarp and hopefully not fall (the tarp)!
I hope this helps!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Our orange and lemon trees have big fruit all over them but they won't get ripe. I think its the lack of sun on them. We still have them in big pots for now but there is a big oak blocking the sun part of the day. We need to cut it down but no way will I let hubby get near it with a saw.:eyebulge: Its too close to the house. He is a smart man and good provider but he's no lumberjack, he is disabled and in pain most of the time too.Last tree hit the front porch and it took forever to clean up the brush when my daughter SIL came down. 

Plus we will need a root rake afterwards or the tree will keep coning back and take nutrients away from our garden.

Our fig trees are not doing ripening either, full of figs but all still green. We had planned on a bulldozer when we put them there last year, but money went elsewhere.


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Our orange and lemon trees have big fruit all over them but they won't get ripe. I think its the lack of sun on them. We still have them in big pots for now but there is a big oak blocking the sun part of the day. We need to cut it down but no way will I let hubby get near it with a saw.:eyebulge: Its too close to the house. He is a smart man and good provider but he's no lumberjack, he is disabled and in pain most of the time too.Last tree hit the front porch and it took forever to clean up the brush when my daughter SIL came down.
> 
> Plus we will need a root rake afterwards or the tree will keep coning back and take nutrients away from our garden.
> 
> Our fig trees are not doing ripening either, full of figs but all still green. We had planned on a bulldozer when we put them there last year, but money went elsewhere.


Wow............


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

My lemon and satsumas do not ripen until october or November. We are in south Alabama and this is normal for my trees.


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

debbluu said:


> My lemon and satsumas do not ripen until october or November. We are in south Alabama and this is normal for my trees.


Hmmm...... That's interesting I'll have to learn about that!


----------

